# Kangertech Topbox Mini



## Beethoven (13/3/16)

Hi All

Had this for 2 weeks now. Noticing a bit of a lack of taste though. Currently vaping at 21w and 100nc using mainly tobacco juices from vapeking (12mg). Coil I'm using is one I received with the topbox - kantham 0.5 if I remember correctly. Any advice on more taste?

Would also appreciate advice on getting a backup - snow wolf mini? What tank is recommended for that and are commercial coils available?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/16)

Beethoven said:


> Hi All
> 
> Had this for 2 weeks now. Noticing a bit of a lack of taste though. Currently vaping at 21w and 100nc using mainly tobacco juices from vapeking (12mg). Coil I'm using is one I received with the topbox - kantham 0.5 if I remember correctly. Any advice on more taste?
> 
> Would also appreciate advice on getting a backup - snow wolf mini? What tank is recommended for that and are commercial coils available?



@Beethoven the all new Ceramic Coils for the Sub Tanks should arrive at local Vendors real soon... and when they do get them... flavour for Africa!

Second Device - Snow Wolf Mini (Simple menu and really beautiful) and then put a Vaporesso Target Tank on top. Best flavour you will experience!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (13/3/16)

Two things could be the problem. You may need to replace the coil and/or you are getting vaper's tongue. 


Change the coil, why not build the RBA, really easy
Try another flavour juice, something very different to the tobacco
BTW, what is 100nc ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Beethoven (13/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Two things could be the problem. You may need to replace the coil and/or you are getting vaper's tongue.
> 
> 
> Change the coil, why not build the RBA, really easy
> ...


Thanks Mr Fisher and Warmachine - much appreciated. 100nc is 100C and nc setting. Toptank has settings nc, ni, ti and ss for different coils I presume..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (13/3/16)

Beethoven said:


> Thanks Mr Fisher and Warmachine - much appreciated. 100nc is 100C and nc setting. Toptank has settings nc, ni, ti and ss for different coils I presume..


Cool, what coil you running ? Make sure the coil you have, is meant to run on TC mode. Also change to wattage mode, and see what the flavour is like.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Effjh (13/3/16)

Beethoven said:


> Hi All
> 
> Had this for 2 weeks now. Noticing a bit of a lack of taste though. Currently vaping at 21w and 100nc using mainly tobacco juices from vapeking (12mg). Coil I'm using is one I received with the topbox - kantham 0.5 if I remember correctly. Any advice on more taste?



The 0.5ohm coil might not be best suited for 12mg nic juice. Are you doing mouth to lung inhale or straight inhale into lungs? I suggest you give the 1.2ohm coil a shot and see if it improves.


----------



## Schnappie (13/3/16)

Hmm.If ur using a kanthal coil on Ni setting there is ur problem. Kanthal is not for temp control.It should be on VW mode


----------



## Effjh (13/3/16)

Beethoven said:


> Thanks Mr Fisher and Warmachine - much appreciated. 100nc is 100C and nc setting. Toptank has settings nc, ni, ti and ss for different coils I presume..



If you are using the Kanthal coil as you suspect, best run it in wattage/power mode. Not meant for TC.


----------



## Effjh (13/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> Hmm.If ur using a kanthal coil on Ni setting there is ur problem. Kanthal is not for temp control.It should be on VW mode



Schnap!(pie). Beaten. And I agree.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Beethoven (13/3/16)

My mistake - using a clapton 0.5 coil. As far as mode is concerned the instruction booklet is undecipherable . Thanks for all the responses. Will try wattage mode when the weekend alcohol dissipates

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beethoven (13/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Beethoven the all new Ceramic Coils for the Sub Tanks should arrive at local Vendors real soon... and when they do get them... flavour for Africa!
> 
> Second Device - Snow Wolf Mini (Simple menu and really beautiful) and then put a Vaporesso Target Tank on top. Best flavour you will experience!
> View attachment 48026


Is that the vaporesso target ceramic ccell tank?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/16)

Beethoven said:


> Is that the vaporesso target ceramic ccell tank?



Yes indeed it is!


----------



## Silver (13/3/16)

Beethoven said:


> Is that the vaporesso target ceramic ccell tank?



Yes it is @Beethoven 
Quite a pricey tank and coils but the vape is very good and if you use lighter coloured juices, it seems the coils last for a long time.
There are some theories by some that it works better on thinner 50/50 PG/VG juices and not thicker high VG content juices but I have not tried that myself. I am using 50/50 juices and so far so good.


----------



## Beethoven (14/3/16)

Thanks Mr Rob and Silver. What coils do I use and are they easily obtainable?


----------



## Silver (14/3/16)

Beethoven said:


> Thanks Mr Rob and Silver. What coils do I use and are they easily obtainable?



Hi @Beethoven 
The target tank comes with two coils in the tank kit already
I am using the 0.9 ohm kanthal ceramic coils in power mode at 25-30Watts

Not sure which other vendors stock them but i got mine from VapeKing
http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/1310 (tank)
http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/1297 (coils)

Just rememebr that it is very important to prime the coil thoroughly when you start using it for the first time. Suck on it without firing many many times and I suggest leaving it for a while or even overnight. I know its difficult to do that with a new device but if you dont, you may get a slight burnt taste which doesnt go away. Once you are through the initial priming exercise, then its plain sailing.


----------



## Beethoven (14/3/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Beethoven
> The target tank comes with two coils in the tank kit already
> I am using the 0.9 ohm kanthal ceramic coils in power mode at 25-30Watts
> 
> ...


Thanks Mr Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------

